# Bleeding on food product is it OK to still use?



## demzzy (Jan 18, 2018)

So yesterday my chef was us how to fillet salmon. And she nickied herself on bone bled all over the cutting board and fish, and she said "oh, It's ok just wash it off" what do you guys think? Ok or no, oh ah also she made us use scallops from the frezer but the date ws 1/17/17 is th ok?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sanitation wise no it is not ok but it is a simple question would you want to eat salmon that someone bled all over?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I googled the safety of frozen scallops and apparently according to google they can keep indefinitely. Mind you I wonder what the taste and quality of them would be after so long..

The thing with blood and I am sure it is the same whether it is human or animal blood is that listeria spores are known to breed in it and given the right conditions can contaminate the food and cause a listeria outbreak. So in the case of a cut that causes blood to be shed the right thing to do is discard the food immediately and wash and sanitize the untensils involved as well as the work area. Anything less than that would be negligent in my opinion.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I'm sure someone here smarter than me can tell you what blood borne diseases wouldn't be washed off with water.


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

demzzy said:


> So yesterday my chef was us how to fillet salmon. And she nickied herself on bone bled all over the cutting board and fish, and she said "oh, It's ok just wash it off" what do you guys think? Ok or no, oh ah also she made us use scallops from the frezer but the date ws 1/17/17 is th ok?


Hi,
Reading this scares me. There are certain sicknesses that can be transferred through bodily fluids (Hep. B for example). The simplest form of not protecting your self (think touching dirty cutlery with a paper cut on your hands and no gloves) can make the difference in personal safety. 
i don't mean to be "extreme" with my reply, but honestly if you ate it, how would you feel finding this out?

As far as the scallops go, i agree with Ieeniek.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Back in the day, the Chef would wrap a cloth around the cut, wash off the blood and continue on. Now-a-days the entire HACCP team has to be called, all production stopped and the area sanitized before work can resume.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah no! Why do you think hospitals, corrections and many other organizations spend so much time on universal precautions?


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

chefross said:


> Back in the day, the Chef would wrap a cloth around the cut, wash off the blood and continue on. Now-a-days the entire HACCP team has to be called, all production stopped and the area sanitized before work can resume.


Haha. Yes but they also used to think Jellied Salmon Loaf was a good idea too.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

Serious, as the only professional chef forum on the internet, we have a vote yes/no if its ok to bleed in the food you are serving???


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

lol I had the same thought.



hookedcook said:


> Serious, as the only professional chef forum on the internet, we have a vote yes/no if its ok to bleed in the food you are serving???


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

hookedcook said:


> Serious, as the only professional chef forum on the internet, we have a vote yes/no if its ok to bleed in the food you are serving???


Right on.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

hookedcook said:


> Serious, as the only professional chef forum on the internet, we have a vote yes/no if its ok to bleed in the food you are serving???


Really? Is this the only professional chef forum on the internet?


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

kuan said:


> Really? Is this the only professional chef forum on the internet?


Maybe there is more? But years ago when I had a real question this was the site that popped up. Still lost in the Caribbean and have never owned a smart phone. I'm out of the loop


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

^^^^^ Glad you found us.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I would say that the same is also true of any other bodily fluid like sweat, saliva, runny nose and sneezing on the food.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

In my opinion your chef is moronic. You never do anything like that...ever. Has your chef been tested for HIV?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Before I answer this seemingly Either/or question, I'd like the OP to come back and clarify their rhetoric. "nicked her finger on bone" and "bled all over the fish and cutting board. You can't nick a finger to the bone. Either you nick the finger or you cut your finger clear to the bone. A nick doesn't bleed so much right away. A bone deep cut doesn't lend itself to standing around discussing food safety. 
Did the chef really bleed "all over" or are we really talking about a drop or two? 
I think the clarification is important. As a veteran of too many cuts, both minor and severe, I know the first thing I do is Swear and pull my hand away from everything immediately and wrap it in something. Then I wait for the shock to pass and then inspect my injury to see if I'll need stitches. Then I check to see if I've bled on anything. 
As I usually manage to achieve nicking my finger while cutting an onion, if I notice a drop or two of blood on the onions, I'll throw them out. If I cut myself badly enough to potentially "bleed all over", the finger is already bleeding through the towel or apron or whatever is wrapped around it. I'm not letting it bleed all over anything. 
So anyway...,


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

We need a separate poll for each bodily fluid...


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

someday said:


> We need a separate poll for each bodily fluid...


Give me and Giada 20 minutes alone in the kitchen and you have your first sample.. LOL


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

chefwriter said:


> Before I answer this seemingly Either/or question, I'd like the OP to come back and clarify their rhetoric. "nicked her finger on bone" and "bled all over the fish and cutting board. You can't nick a finger to the bone. Either you nick the finger or you cut your finger clear to the bone. A nick doesn't bleed so much right away. A bone deep cut doesn't lend itself to standing around discussing food safety.
> Did the chef really bleed "all over" or are we really talking about a drop or two?
> I think the clarification is important. As a veteran of too many cuts, both minor and severe, I know the first thing I do is Swear and pull my hand away from everything immediately and wrap it in something. Then I wait for the shock to pass and then inspect my injury to see if I'll need stitches. Then I check to see if I've bled on anything.
> As I usually manage to achieve nicking my finger while cutting an onion, if I notice a drop or two of blood on the onions, I'll throw them out. If I cut myself badly enough to potentially "bleed all over", the finger is already bleeding through the towel or apron or whatever is wrapped around it. I'm not letting it bleed all over anything.
> So anyway...,


I think op means his chef cut her finger on a fish bone, although it would take extra effort to cut yourself deep enough to bleed all over the fish and the cutting board with a fish bone.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

hookedcook said:


> Give me and Giada 20 minutes alone in the kitchen and you have your first sample.. LOL


20 minutes?


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

brianshaw said:


> 20 minutes?


I'm beaning opportunistic, I would rather have a couple of days with her but its only dreams and hoping to forget that bleeding on food yes or no topic. I'm going to vote for a solid no, please don't bleed in my food


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

hookedcook said:


> Give me and Giada 20 minutes alone in the kitchen and you have your first sample.. LOL


WHOA!

AAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJJAAAAAAA! (<Spanish for laughing loudly)


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

i think most chefs would immediately wastecan an onion or loaf of bread they
bled on, but would pause to excercise judgment with an expensive slab of salmon, 
or beef tenderloin, say. My boss once was frenching lamb shanks with a razor sharp
boning knife, slipped and came close to frenching her own finger. She bled profusley, 
meat and counter, even on me. And she was in remission for Hep B. 
To my recollection, the chops were "to be cooked" so it wasnt of great concern. 
Here, sounds to me like OPs chef was blowing it off more out of embarrassment
than anything else. If it were me I wouldve scrapped the meat with that much
human blood on it. Raw salmon is pretty porous.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

I think regardless of how expensive the produce you bled on is, you just throw it away. It's best to take the monetary loss than risk getting someone sick. I think any decent chef would rather lose money than be known as the chef who made x people sick.


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Here is a great post about food safety that is actually on this forum.

https://cheftalk.com/ams/food-safety-as-kitchen-culture.29351/


----------

